# Which way now



## ruby100 (Oct 25, 2015)

Hi all

I've just had a failed FET with two beautiful embryos - possibly a slight chemical that's all.  I'm using a surrogate due to my medical issues.

We had a miscarriage at 9 weeks, 2 days in July of this year.

I've got one frozen embryo left in the freezers but I've heard people say that frozen cycles are more successful for them?

Any thoughts.  If I could only stop crying and think straight!

Thanks

Ruby xx


----------



## nicky_nacky_noo (Oct 12, 2012)

Hi Ruby,

After several unsuccessful IVF (both donor and own egg) the only time I was pregnant was on a frozen cycle. I do think there may be something in it, so fingers crossed for you. X


----------



## Jengles (Mar 3, 2016)

Hi ruby

I've recently had a miscarriage at 12 week and in the same boat as you one frozen embryo left. Our dr was very positive about it and said she thinks in a few years they will only do frozen cycles as they are so effective. I think you stand a very good chance based on that. 

I think having a miscarriage is so hard, much harder than I'd ever realised. Have you had any counselling?


----------

